# Greenup Dam 8/16



## Patrick1 (Sep 20, 2010)

Fished from around 5 till 7 pm.

Lots of skips, minnows, shad. Lots more skips than has been down there

Caught 2 stripers and 2 whites, 3 drum. Should have been able to catch more they were hitting baitfish pretty good close to the sauger wall. I could see lots of skips and baitfish going off down on the rocks. Water pretty low. When I arrived I was only one fishing anywhere on the concrete. Saw all the action going off. Screwed up my reel first cast. I had put way to much line on knowing I would be breaking it off. Later I saw a couple of catfish caught up by the dam by guys fishing for stripers


----------



## Patrick1 (Sep 20, 2010)

Went back down from 7pm to 9pm

They have turned the turbine next to the wall on. Conditions from day before were completely different

Caught one striper. No other bites. Saw a couple of catfish caught down on rocks


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Topwater up on the deck caught with a Smack Tackle Wakebait and Sluggos


----------



## katfish ken (Feb 5, 2010)

Good catch Daveo


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

what town is Greenup dam located? I NEED to get into one of those stripers! that just looks kick-a$$!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Steelhead Fever said:


> what town is Greenup dam located? I NEED to get into one of those stripers! that just looks kick-a$$!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I think the closest town would be Franklin Furnace Ohio I am pretty sure.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

thank you, that is farther than I was hoping..


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

That one hybrid in the net is only partly visible. The net is covering the top part of the fish. Man thats a beast. I know that lure is 6 inches long, so you can tell how big that fish was. Way to go.


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

glad to see your doing good ive not been over for couple weeks been musky fishing alot my self planning on taking boat down this weekend.what slug-go are you using dave


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

4 1/2 inch Pearl rigged weightless


----------



## ShawState (Aug 20, 2011)

We got out the about 7:30, decided to try our luck for a bit. Was the first time going there. Saw a few people catching small drums and skipjacks on the rocks, but nothing up on the wall. Left around 10:30.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm sure we saw you there Shawstate... Did you happen to catch a shad with a roostertail?


----------



## ShawState (Aug 20, 2011)

yeah that was us lol. did you guys end up catching anything?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Skunked that day & again today...except for some large skipjack.


----------

